# Trolling Motor



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a 19' boat and would like to add a trolling motor. My question is I am not sure what size to get.Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Electric or gas?
Front mount or read?
What will you be using it for?
Trolling, down rigger, Fishing shore line.
More info please.


----------



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is some more information, I am wanting to purchase a gas motor, putting it in the back next to the main motor or using a motor mount and using it mainly for trolling, hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A 6 horse minimum with a 9 horse being optimal.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I have an 18.5" Sea Ray that with a Bigfoot Mercury 9.9 motor on it. It is rear mounted and works very very well.

We also have a remote-troll mount for it that lets me steer from anywhere in the boat, although I have to be in the back to change speeds. 

Gas is more expensive but worth every penny. I hooked my motor up to my main boat gas tank with a priming bubble so I don't have to deal with separate tanks. As long as I have gas, I have "go."


----------

